# Bought SE T700..seems wrong decesion



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2009)

Friends I bought SE T700 yesterday...Looks r impressive....features r not

Pros:
Music from Headphone is too good
Sleek and stylish..only 10mm
user-interface is sexy(I even hacked and put some extra flash menus)

Cons:
The 3.2mp cam is fixed focus....poor pics
Loudspeaker is bad...low volume...hollow sound

Its all about looks and Style...

My Pics :
*img160.imageshack.us/img160/1414/dsc02480uj5.jpg
*img102.imageshack.us/img102/8880/dsc02481za3.jpg
*img132.imageshack.us/img132/3271/dsc02483tw7.jpg

What do u say friends...


----------



## desiibond (Jan 24, 2009)

^^ you should've taken some advice here. this phone looks downright ugly.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 24, 2009)

It isn't ugly by any means. Its one of the best looking phones in the market ATM!

But I guess you knew of the features. And the daylight pic, as I have seen are good. Awesome color reproduction. Autofocus can help you for close range shots, but for landscape i dont think it poses any serious problem.


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought this for my mom a couple of months ago. This phone is probably the sexiest handset on the market, bar none!

You should've gotten the red & black combo. Uber stunning IMO.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2009)

@Dreamcatcher..yaar in day-to-day pics its really difficult without autofocus...I didnt thought it would be so difficult before buying.

I am bit disappointed with loudspeaker too....

Video recording is at par with N70...320x240@15fps....its fine

But the screen is awesome....cant compare to any of my previous phones(Nokia N70,3110)

Animation effect is sexy....y cant nokia learn to add some cool UI in there brick fones


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 24, 2009)

Ahem. Acoustics mod anyone??


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Ahem. Acoustics mod anyone??



I searched everywhere...no acoustics mod/driver still found...coz its still a recent mobile..

I installed 15 flash menu through A2uploader...very easy....

The flash menus r real good...soo many choices


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 24, 2009)

^^^ U bought a T Series Mobile Phone & want to use it for multimedia tasks???? This was your first mistake.

If you can change it, do so.


----------



## thinknano (Jan 24, 2009)

sorry it's looks like old LG dynamite series'  one.......why people don't go for a NOKIA one...they are way cool and solid.......


though I am not that harsh...I still like the quality of sound SE particularly produce is way better than any other brand....but yaar in a country like India we need something that still attractive and with an overall "pimp" and the most important thing is it's build quality with solid performance and which means it's got to be the (((BEST))) 


so don't regret just feel the SE's temptation through the ear buds and as you said the video quality is very good,   ...and rock on dude!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2009)

@thinknano....comon man u know nokia dosnt have any good looking models at all....my budget was 13k....what choice i got was
N73...too thick and poor in looks...yup agree good in features
N81...Again thick...poor cam
5610...shopkeeper said is out of production
5320...didnt look that great with blue and red colours...dont look good in a professional hand

I am no nokia basher...I had N70 as previous mobile....but Nokia's looks r not at all attractive

Still I think I should have bought N73...I love to experiment


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 24, 2009)

Could have got the SE G700. 3.2 mp cam with touchscreen. Brilliant sound quality too.  Should have made a poll in digit.


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 24, 2009)

G700 looks like a freshly created piece of sh*t, the T700 doesn't.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 25, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> @thinknano....comon man u know nokia dosnt have any good looking models at all....my budget was 13k....what choice i got was
> N73...too thick and poor in looks...yup agree good in features
> N81...Again thick...poor cam
> 5610...shopkeeper said is out of production
> ...



You could've bought an N78. It costs about 13k now.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 26, 2009)

N78 was 14k+ and I really never heard anyone using that...soo I didnt consider it....Its specs r wonderful..but y it failed,donno .


----------



## desiibond (Jan 26, 2009)

what about N81 8GB. It was considered as a great music and gaming mobile.


----------



## confused!! (Jan 26, 2009)

Rather than what u could have gone for, think what can you do with this mobile(A friendly suggestion) because the more u think of it the more frustated u will feel


----------



## krazzy (Jan 26, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> ....Its specs r wonderful..but y it failed,donno .



It failed cause at the time of it's launch it was priced similar to the N82 which was much better. But now after the price has dropped it makes good sense to consider it.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks friends...Its not that I am toooo disappointed with it....but I failed to read that phase at right time "Dikhawe par mat jao, Apni akal ladao"

The videos look great...crystal clear...and 100% true color reproduction...

by the way I should tell u that it does not play all the mp4 and 3gps..

I had to convert it into mp4 with H.263 codecs and ACC LC codec...that too at 320x176(strange resolution) or 176x144 or else it wont play

I did lots of experiment with the codecs and found this atlast.

M3 convertor best for sonyericsson


----------

